# Yellow Creek State forest



## hunt-n-fish

Has anyone ever hunted Yellow Creek State Forest just south of Salineville for turkeys?


----------



## Guest

Never hunted it but judging by its location I would imagine it probably has turkeys. All you can do is go exploring...you never know what you might find. May be loaded!


----------

